

Ask HN: Anyone combining hackerism with being musically creative? - superted

It is my experience that hackers often have a great interest in music, both consuming and creating. So, please link to your songs for the rest of us to enjoy! (my recent ventures into music can be found here: http://soundcloud.com/gamma-gamma )
======
nyellin
The coolest musical creation ever seen on HN was overtone:
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3089010>

------
malandrew
Check out YouTube videos on Controllerism. The user Moldover has some great
stuff.

